# Jeremy Jones' Higher - Free Stream 24 Hours



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Looks like Redbull is streaming Higher for free for 24 hours starting today at noon (MDT)

Red Bull Exclusive: Jeremy Jones HIGHER Premiere

Thought I'd pass along in case anyone is interested / hasn't seen it yet - enjoy!


----------



## Flee21 (Mar 16, 2013)

Nice. Been looking forward to this one.:banana:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

thanks... hope I can watch it later today


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

Well, can't stream this at work...

I don't know why TGR doesn't want to take my money, making it only available through iTunes seems like a pretty poor business decision. I'm not buying DRM crap.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

jtg said:


> Well, can't stream this at work...
> 
> I don't know why TGR doesn't want to take my money, making it only available through iTunes seems like a pretty poor business decision. I'm not buying DRM crap.


You can buy the dvd/blueray


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

Free on the Apple TV Red Bull app too


----------



## mkbr (Sep 6, 2014)

hikeswithdogs said:


> Free on the Apple TV Red Bull app too


Saw this last night while going through the app. Can't wait to check it out tonight!


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Couch Friday!
ccasion14:

Thanks!


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

mkbr said:


> Saw this last night while going through the app. Can't wait to check it out tonight!


Ditto it's family\friends movie night

1. Take Out Indian Food
2. Craft Beers at local tasting room
3. "Higher" and dabs at home on the bigscreen


HAPPY :jumping1:


----------



## francium (Jan 12, 2013)

Going to the London screening on Tuesday so gonna hold off watching this, looking forward to seeing it on the big screen and meeting JJ


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

kalev said:


> Looks like Redbull is streaming Higher for free for 24 hours starting today at noon (MDT)
> 
> Red Bull Exclusive: Jeremy Jones HIGHER Premiere
> 
> Thought I'd pass along in case anyone is interested / hasn't seen it yet - enjoy!


Sweet! Something to chill out to after work!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Interesting,.. Just finished watching! (No worries, not a "Spoiler!") 

Being a relative NooB who knows really next to nothing about any of the people, riders & "Names" in snowboarding, I enjoyed the movie! However, I also had maybe a different expectation of what it would be about! So While I enjoyed it, I was also a little disappointed! 

-meh- Just one fuckers opinion, and we all know what they're worth,.. eh?! :laugh: :embarrased1:


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

watched it also. One word that pops out to me that has so damn much to do with turning normal people into athletes who do this that doesn't get mentioned.. among countless other things: *opportunity*. 

Loved the Teton stuff.
Loved the Alaska stuff.
The Himalaya stuff was interesting to watch, but not my "cup of tea"

..quite a film


----------



## jtg (Dec 11, 2012)

f00bar said:


> You can buy the dvd/blueray


what year is it?


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> Interesting,.. Just finished watching! (No worries, not a "Spoiler!")
> 
> Being a relative NooB who knows really next to nothing about any of the people, riders & "Names" in snowboarding, I enjoyed the movie! However, I also had maybe a different expectation of what it would be about! So While I enjoyed it, I was also a little disappointed!
> 
> -meh- Just one fuckers opinion, and we all know what they're worth,.. eh?! :laugh: :embarrased1:


did you watch the first 2?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

snowklinger said:


> did you watch the first 2?


Nope! I haven't seen either of the first two installments. (…as far as I know those aren't being offered for free viewing!)


----------



## dsdavis (Mar 15, 2014)

Watching now on my Apple TV. Thanks for posting about it!


----------



## dsdavis (Mar 15, 2014)

radiomuse210 said:


> Sweet! Something to chill out to after work!


The availability ends at 3 pm EST, I think, so make sure you get off work in time! 

I'm actually downloading it right now (using Firefox web browser with the "DownloadHelper" plugin/extension). I loaded the page with the video, and chose to "Download and Convert". It's slow to download, though...about an hour and 20 left. Usually videos download much more quickly.

I'm only downloading it because I am going to be out running errands for a while, and am afraid I won't get to see the last part of it.


----------



## dsdavis (Mar 15, 2014)

neni, I thought of you and your heli adventures as I watched the film. They mostly hike to the top of some insane peaks, and then board down. 

Wow!


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

kalev said:


> Looks like Redbull is streaming Higher for free for 24 hours starting today at noon (MDT)
> 
> Red Bull Exclusive: Jeremy Jones HIGHER Premiere
> 
> Thought I'd pass along in case anyone is interested / hasn't seen it yet - enjoy!


Thanks for posting the link. That was great.


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

I like this movie compare to other snowboard movies. A lot of snowboard movies are about the riders, about the tricks, about end results. Jeremy's stuff is more about the journey, about being in one with nature. Sure heli in and hit a sick line is very fast and convienent but there is almost no emotion to the mountain and the rider.
I like this movie over say Art of Flight type of movies.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

I definitely enjoyed it - some of those panoramic shots of the mountains almost made me dizzy. I don't think I could ever go that high...even if I had the opportunity and the skills. I liked the background on Jeremy (since I haven't seen the other two) as well as a look into his personal life. Gave the movie more meat. Watching it on the big screen must be epic.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for posting the link. Its a good movie. I don't know about you,but on that one part of the movie where he hit some icy patches on the way down (as seen on his go-pro), i was cringing,thinking damn if he looses and edge that is a long way down.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

t21 said:


> Thanks for posting the link. Its a good movie. I don't know about you,but on that one part of the movie where he hit some icy patches on the way down (as seen on his go-pro), i was cringing,thinking damn if he looses and edge that is a long way down.


Watch deeper and further, There's a few tumbles that remind you you really could never do it.


----------



## t21 (Dec 29, 2010)

ridinbend said:


> Watch deeper and further, There's a few tumbles that remind you you really could never do it.


 I've seen some previews on those two a while back. The scene where he got sluff-out and you can hear him as he stumbles down was pretty f#^*! scary! Monumental respect to Jeremy Jones for his passion on big mountain snowboarding.:notworthy:


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

t21 said:


> I've seen some previews on those two a while back. The scene where he got sluff-out and you can hear him as he stumbles down was pretty f#^*! scary! Monumental respect to Jeremy Jones for his passion on big mountain snowboarding.:notworthy:


That scene I literally had my hands covering my mouth and my heart was up by my neck.


----------



## Tatanka Head (Jan 13, 2014)

t21 said:


> I've seen some previews on those two a while back. The scene where he got sluff-out and you can hear him as he stumbles down was pretty f#^*! scary! Monumental respect to Jeremy Jones for his passion on big mountain snowboarding.:notworthy:


Jeremy Jones came through Zurich last night for the premiere of Higher. The audio from that fall was intense. Even having just seen him on stage, as I was watching that I couldn't help but wonder how it was all going to turn out. Fucking nutty. That last spine was ridiculous. I like the reflective approach he had in Higher. It wrapped up the series perfectly.


----------



## dsdavis (Mar 15, 2014)

Just finished watching it, myself. Pretty awesome!

Definitely a few cringe-inducing moments!


----------

